# Black Goo?Discharge? Around penis.



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

Both of the two black berkshire boys have developed a small amount of black goo or discharge inside their penis sheaths. Ive wiped it with water but it doesnt come off..

Jack doesnt have it.. Just the two brothers..

Ideas ?

They have also become really "wild" recently. No wanting to be touched atall


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

You're sure its not just pigment?


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

Nope its liquid..

I wipe off what is on the outsideof the sheath but inside i cant get to.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Take them to the vet if you are concerned. Black goo is not a good thing. Does it smell?


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

No smell atall and it doesnt seem to be irritating them. Im going to the vets this saturday to get rattles cremated ill take one of them along then.


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

I will try and get a picture..


----------



## chevalrose (Aug 13, 2008)

I just noticed this on Onyx today. Did you go to the vet and find out what it was?


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah i took them in. He didnt seem to know what it was. He thought it was probably pigmentation or something...Cause they are black yanno..

But i havnt found anything to point out otherwise and they arent in discomfort so its not a worry at the moment.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

I think you need a new vet... just my opinion.


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

KayRatz said:


> I think you need a new vet... just my opinion.


And why..?


----------



## chevalrose (Aug 13, 2008)

So after further investigation...and I don't know if this is just a coincidence or not...but my berks all have this, but my hooded doesn't...

Maybe it's a coloring thing?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

If its pigment thats one thing, but goo is another...if your vet says Goo is pigment then you need a new vet...rats do not ooze pigment.

Unless YOU said it was Goo?


----------



## chevalrose (Aug 13, 2008)

I thought it looked like goo, but maybe it was pigment. It doesn't seem to come off.


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

lilspaz i said it looked like goo. 

Chevalrose i think it may be a colour thing cause it doesnt come off on my two either.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

OK the vet's off the hook then :lol:


----------

